# What % Should I charge from Artist for Selling ARt?



## artifieds (Jun 8, 2018)

What % Should I charge from Artist for Selling ART?
We have introduced a Platform http://www.artifieds.com
as a Classified Site for the Time Being
Any Suggestion?


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

You should pose the question in a forum for economics and business. Artists don't know about economics.


----------

